

Leaked Emails Reveal MPAA Plans to Pay Elected Officials to Attack Google - choult
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141212/12142629419/leaked-emails-reveal-mpaa-plans-to-pay-elected-officials-to-attack-google.shtml

======
PhantomGremlin
This is dynamite stuff. Is the MPAA outright bribing state Attorney's General?
How many more revelations to come from the Sony hack?

~~~
waterlesscloud
It doesn't look like bribery, no. It looks like paying a big law firm to
provide legal input to the State AG in a case against Google.

I'm no attorney and I don't know for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me if that
was very common thing. Which doesn't mean it's not shady.

It definitely doesn't look like cash money being given to state officials. It
might be shady, but it's not bribery.

~~~
spacefight
How on earth is a private company allowed to "provide legal input" toan AG?

~~~
hga
As I recall that was the model for the monster anti-tobacco lawsuits.

The general principle is well established, going back to Roman law, then
English common law in the 9th Century:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amicus_curiae](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amicus_curiae)

